# Troy-Bilt Storm 2410 for $325?



## DVNDMAX

I just picked up a like new TB Storm 2410 with the 179cc mill. Was $325 a good deal? What is the consensus on this rig? Anything that I should look out for with this model? I will be moving to Fairbanks, AK this summer.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Tip it up and check for play in the bushings for the wheel drive axle. Also check the condition of the friction wheel.
Pull the shear pins and make sure the wheels are free on the axle and the augers spin on their shafts too.
My 2410 was a hand me down with bad axle bushings, worn out skid shoes and a friction disc without rubber that chewed up the flat drive plate.
Replaced all that stuff and it got me through the winter doing a 375' driveway in Wisconsin. I wish it was built stronger but it gets the job done.
Would recommend doing the impeller modification to it though to help it with wet snow. My 2410 has bolt holes that will fit the Ariens skid shoes. They were under $20 bucks at home depot, they are thicker and they are dual sided compared to the stock troy shoes. Mounted them more to the front on the auger housing. The bucket has three holes from the factory. The Ariens shoes come with bigger carriage bolts that the troys. I used the original troy hardware but read that because the housing isn't that thick you can put the Ariens carriage bolt in there and it will pull itself through. Haven't tried that yet but if I run across the Ariens carriage bolt hardware bag I'm going to.


----------



## 43128

its a honda clone and isnt an exact clone, meaning that not all honda parts will fit, i have a 196cc clone, 208cc and 212cc clones only have some interchanable parts, and companys produce them like this so you have to buy their parts which cost signiffacantly more than 196cc cloneparts. being its also an epa regulated machine and the carb probably isnt the best quality to begin with, so it may surge when cold and is prone to glogging because it is jetted so lean, meaning that dirt particles can get easily trapped in the jets. since it is an mtd machine, the metal will be almost paper thin so try to keep it rust free and avoid hitting objects like rocks because the housing on these mtd machines, especially the newer mtds ere extremely easy to bend, and if you put your fut on the top of the auger housing, you can feel how cheap the sheet metal is, it will flex a lot. i personally would sell it on craigslist 350 firm in early december, and buy a 24 inch ariens or maybe an older toro. mtds used to be ok, but over the years they have gotton worse and worse and ever since the clones came out and appeared on almost all their products, i steer people away from them.


----------



## micah68kj

Troy Bilt made... Made good tillers. The quality stopped there. Troy Bilt was bought out by MTD and NOW, in MY very humble opinion they pretty much produce throw away equipment. Any and all are free to disagree. I had an old MTD blower back in the day and it was a pretty dogone good machine. No bells or whistles. Just a blower. I wouldn't buy one now though. You asked.


----------



## Blaine B.

A few weeks ago I picked up a 2410 that my friend was selling for $300. My dad was looking for a larger snow blower after last winter's frozen ****. This 2410 was only used once or twice for a couple of hours. The oil looks brand new. The only issue is that one of the tires kept going flat, so I bought two inner-tubes to stuff inside of the tires.

Absolutely no wear or rust on it. I see that these normally sell for $599.99, but my friend said he paid $499.99 on sale or something like that, at a local farm store in Michigan. The tires still have the little nubs sticking out of the tread blocks.

Oh, and the chute unclogging stick is missing!


----------



## micah68kj

Blaine B. said:


> A few weeks ago I picked up a 2410 that my friend was selling for $300. My dad was looking for a larger snow blower after last winter's frozen ****. This 2410 was only used once or twice for a couple of hours. The oil looks brand new. The only issue is that one of the tires kept going flat, so I bought two inner-tubes to stuff inside of the tires.
> 
> Absolutely no wear or rust on it. I see that these normally sell for $599.99, but my friend said he paid $499.99 on sale or something like that, at a local farm store in Michigan. The tires still have the little nubs sticking out of the tread blocks.
> 
> Oh, and the chute unclogging stick is missing!


Welcome to the forum, Blain.


----------



## Blaine B.

Thanks. I was really surprised how easily it started, considering it was sitting in an outdoor shed for a long while with "old" fuel in it.

Sometime, I need to find myself a larger unit, although I'm less than half my father's age.....I guess I can handle it.

We both have Toro single stage blowers as well, but last winter with the every-other-week massive snowstorms, it was a PITA every time.

PS - Who manufacturers the motor on the 2410?


----------



## Blaine B.

I upgraded the skids on my Father's 2410 as swell.

Don't forget to put a bolt in the rear hole that accommodated the shorter Troy Bilt skids. That hole also supports the scraper bar.

It's nice that Troy Bilt already had the square holes stamped out for skids with the larger 3" bolt spacing.

I also like the fact that these are further out forward in front of the auger housing. They will now take the beating before the housing does.


----------



## db9938

They are pretty simply engineered machines, that are slightly under constructed. There isn't a perfect machine, otherwise most folks here would have it. 

The real question that I would have, is that machine durable enough for Fairbanks, AK? My Yamaha Ricky originally came from Fairbanks, thanks to the USAF and a change of station. I am surprised that more folks from that area don't frequent here, and could provide some genuine feedback for the region. We have plenty of folks from Canada, but amazingly, I can not think of anyone from Alaska.


----------



## micah68kj

I have a good friend in Tok, Ak and he uses an MTD 26" blower. Three years and no troubles. He's pretty good at maintaining his equipment. He just asked me how much to ship my Deere 1034 up there. I don't believe he was serious though. We were gonna ship him a Troy Bilt Horse tiller up there and shipping was in the $1300 range.


----------



## Blaine B.

By the way, the original Troy Bilt skids have 2-3/4" bolt hole centers and are 1/16" thick. These replacements have 3" bolt hole centers and are 1/8" thick. The same as the double-sided skids on my Ariens.

I'm thinking that these replacement skids may also be Ariens due to the orange powder coat.


----------

